# Dish Network to offer live TV streaming on its free mobile apps next month



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/04/dish-network-to-offer-live-tv-streaming-on-its-free-mobile-apps/

Now that the SlingLoaded ViP922 DVR is actually available from Dish Network it's ready to offer more features from the Sling Mobile side of the menu, with plans to add free live TV (or recorded DVR program) streaming to its own mobile apps. Right now, the iPhone and recently released iPad app (Android version due in October) just let the devices control the box and view listings information, but after an update in September it will offer similar functionality to the $29.99 SlingPlayer Mobile, minus all the IR blasters and potential compatibility issues. The best part? According to the Associated Press all this comes at no extra cost to Dish subscribers, other than the fee for the new DVR or broadband connected 612, 622, 722 and 722k set-tops hooked up to a Slingbox.


----------

